# Was bedeutet "unganged" bei ASUS-Mainboard



## Loveboat (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir gestern ein Board und ne CPU gekauft:

Board:   ASUS M4A78-E
CPU:     AMD X2 7850 Black Edition
RAM:    Crucial 4G 1066

Ich sehe hier zum ersten mal die Information beim booten, welche so lautet:


```
CPU : AMD Athlon(tm) 7850 Dual-Core-Processor
 Speed : 2.80GHz
DDR2-1067 Mhz Unganged Mode
```

Was bedeutet dieser Unganged Mode Habe schon ein wenig gegoogelt, die einen sagen es sei ein Single Channel Mode, die anderen ein Dual Channel Mode. Aber was stimmt jetzt

Wenn ich die Einstellungen im BIOS auf AUTO stehen habe, dann läuft dern ur auf 800Mhz, warum geht der nicht automatisch auf 1066 da ja das Board und die CPU das unterstützen

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen

Danke und Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo!

ganged = mechanisch gekuppelt (laut Babelfish *g*)
Unganged sollte also "nicht mechanisch gekuppelt" heissen.
Ich würde sagen dass es bedeutet dass der FSB des RAM nicht durch die CPU gesteuert wird.
Wenn Du also im BIOS auf Auto stellst, sollte der Text vermutlich verschwinden.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Loveboat (5. Juli 2009)

Hi Mr Dau 

nein dem ist leider nicht so. wenn ich alles auf AUTO stehen habe, sogar die Default-Werte lade, dann stellt er sich immer auf "DDR2-800 Mhz Unganged Mode" ein.

Warum? Und was bedeutet das jetzt? Woran erkenne ich dass der im Dual-Channel oder Single-Channel läuft

Gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung.
Steht dazu denn nichts im Handbuch?
Ansonsten würde ich mich mal auf der Homepage von Asus umsehen, evtl. steht dort ja etwas in den FAQ oder so.


----------



## Furumaru (5. Juli 2009)

Ganged = Jeweils 2 RAM Module werden über einen 128bit Channel angesprochen (Dual-Channel)
Unganged = Jedes Modul arbeitet mit einem separatem 64bit Channel (Single-Channel)

Der Unganged-Mode ist minimal schneller dafür gilt der Ganged-Mode als stabiler. Welchen der beiden Modi du benutzt ist also eher nebensächlich.


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Juli 2009)

Da frage ich mich doch glatt warum die Hersteller das BIOS nicht einfach Single-Channel bzw. Dual-Channel ausspucken lassen.


----------



## Loveboat (5. Juli 2009)

Hi,

danke für die Auskunft, aber wie kann ich denn einstellen das er den RAM im Dual-Channel benutzen soll? Ich finde nichts im BIOS was darauf hin deutet.

Danke und gruß
Loveboat


----------



## Furumaru (5. Juli 2009)

Es gibt einen Punkt im Bios der heißt "DRAM Ganged Mode" oder so ähnlich. Die Settings "On" und "Auto" bedeuten "Ganged", das Setting "Off" ist dann der "Unganged" Mode.


----------

